# Formula Change in Natural Balance Dog food



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That's unfortunate... not a good formula change at all IMO.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> That's unfortunate... not a good formula change at all IMO.


I agree.....don't you just hate it when they do this! :no:


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

bumping up for those who haven't seen it


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OY....... another way to cheapen their food ( for them ). More meat, less meal = less meat protein, since meal is a concentrated form of meat ( water removed ). When just "duck" is listed, that is inclusive of water which is a major percentage. Glad this isn't my food.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Natural Balance (fish and sweet potato) is the food that made my Gunner itch like crazy,lose his hair and weight in an amazing short period of time. As soon as I got him back on his Nature's Variety, his coat came in glorious and is now thick and luxurious. He gained back the weight he had lost and is his old self.
I will never change my boys food again unless I have no other choice.(like they go out of business.)


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I switched to this food early this year...the protein drop from Canidae to NB made for two lazy GR's at my house. Wonder what the protein % will be now? I can't see potato making up the difference twix meal and fresh duck.

I went back to Canidae kibble (dragging my feet a little) but the girls thrive on it.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

bumping up one last time so more people can see it in case they feed this


----------

